# List of "Reference Tracks" used by Recording Engineers



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

This is a short list of reference tracks from the *Sonarworks* blog and will supposedly be updated.

Note: The track by *Muse* is mislabeled as "Lemon". "Hysteria" is the correct track name.

This is just a List, not a link to downloads. 
There are notes for each track regarding what to listen for, or why it is used as a reference.

The list can be seen at the following link (scroll down towards the bottom of the page)...









Pocketful of Reference Songs - Sonarworks Blog


A selection of reference songs for different genres and songs that have been hand-picked by respected engineers and producers.




www.sonarworks.com


----------



## Clvol1255 (Aug 6, 2020)

Nice find! I’m listening and made a playlist of these


----------



## llebcire (Nov 17, 2016)

Nice - I’ll hunt those down.

Here’s something similar from the Cambridge engineers:






Test your speakers like a Cambridge Audio Engineer | Cambridge Audio US


Whether you're new to the speaker game or been living and breathing Hi-Fi since inside the womb, you don't buy a new audio product without putting it through its paces. So what are the best songs to test your speakers with? There's no definitive answer, but we can let you in on what our...




www.cambridgeaudio.com





-Eric 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

llebcire said:


> Nice - I’ll hunt those down.
> 
> Here’s something similar from the Cambridge engineers:
> 
> ...


Thanks, mate! Appreciate it. I'll go through and see what I don't already have.

Cheers, and HAPPY NEW YEAR!

- BB


----------

